# Twisp Clearo Advice



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Good day,

I am currently quite new to the vaping environment and i would like to find out more information as to good flavours, better products etc.

I have a twisp clearo currently and use the vanilla, cherry, cafe latte and the polar mint flavour.

The flavours are nice but nothing that really just matches the sensation of a cigarette.
It also sometimes feels like the eliquid runs into the mouthpiece when i pull and this caused me to always keep the Clearo in an upright positition.

Any advice that can help?


----------



## annemarievdh

Hi Micheal,

That is the problem with the twisp, you always get a mouth full of e-liquid in your mouth. You have to keep it in the upright position, I like the polar mint, the cafe late, chocolate, and love the rebel. 

I myself's looking around and asking for info on other products. Some say the Kanger 2 is a good pick. But you came to the right place. These people here are really grant and know what thy are talking about.

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Michael ,

Welcome to the forum , reading other peoples posts about the twisp's the liquid drinking problem seems to be with the twisp design , i would not know myself as i have not touched one ( and don't plan to either ).

As for juices , i have used the twisp juices and they needed a bit of a mix with some 0 nic juice that i have to make them a bit smoother .

Searching for something that resembles a stinky , well i am sure somebody will sell you some dirty socks / ashtray ash so you can get that familiar smell / taste .. (sorry just had to pull your leg on that ) .

An ecig is so much more than a stinky, you have so many possiblities of different flavours and combinations of flavours that your search for something nice to vape all day is probably going to be the best part of the "change over" for a while .

Enjoy the experience ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hi Michael. A warm welcome to the forum. When you have the time and if you feel like it, please introduce yourself right here or in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. 

Cannot help with your Twisp Clearo, have not used that for a long time, but other members may come along with advice. Suggest you browse the reseller section (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?categories/resellers-deals.11/) and their web sites to get some background on what is available. Then, ask a reseller on his/her subforum if the question is specific to that reseller, or in the members' part if more general, as many questions as you like.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Wow!!! Thanks for the reply so quickly! Seems like a came to the right place for more information.

Look the reason that i bought the Twisp was because i would like to cut down on the costs and health implications of cigarettes and i felt that going the ecig way was the right way. But when i found out the prices of the Twisp Liquids i was a bit shocked. R320 for 2 x 10ml Liquids. 

From previous experience i had with a Generic Ego-CE4 that i bought at a Tobacco Shop in Boksburg was that it really did not match up to the twisp.

Which devices would you advise? I am up to purchase and try new things that can work better and make the whole experience better. And advice on flavour? Where to buy and good mixes?


----------



## annemarievdh

Well Micheal, if you look around on the suppliers sights you will defiantly see allot more to choose from. At way better prices

VapeKing
Capevapingsupplies
SkyBlueVaping
VapourMountain
LekkaVapors

Enjoy


----------



## Tom

my turning point from the stinkies to the vaping: the purchase of a decent VV/VW mod. Since then I had no issues with struggles to get a pull out of the device. And that is for me the make or break point with vaping. I had the EVOD before (still have it, as a backup tho).

The juices seem to be quite expensive from Twisp.... I think the general pricing at the other places here is fair and justified.

For Twisp experience I think that @Silver1 is the best source


----------



## Riaz

hi *Michael van Jaarsveld *

welcome to the forum.

you surely have come to the right place. we are blessed with so many experienced vaporers here and they are all very keen to assist anyone and everyone.

my advice to you would be to first and foremost decide on how much you are willing to spend on a decent device- this is the starting point.

from my experience i would say start with a decent device that you wouldnt need to change for the next few months or so. as everyone on this forum will tell you, there is ALWAYS something new and better than the device you just bought, so dont feel too bad with what you have now.

as annemarie stated above, check out our resellers section. they have some awesome products at awesome prices.

once you decide on something you can always refer us to what you have chosen- in that way you are making the decision for yourself, and then we can advise from there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> my turning point from the stinkies to the vaping: the purchase of a decent VV/VW mod. Since then I had no issues with struggles to get a pull out of the device. And that is for me the make or break point with vaping. I had the EVOD before (still have it, as a backup tho).
> 
> The juices seem to be quite expensive from Twisp.... I think the general pricing at the other places here is fair and justified.
> 
> For Twisp experience I think that @Silver1 is the best source



Hi Michael. Ive been using Twisp devices since i started about 2 months ago. I have found them to be quite good and i think their flavours are good and natural tasting. They are expensive though. You are right, you have to keep them upright both when you are using them and when laying them down. 

While using them, if you tilt it beyond the horizontal some juice can get in your mouth. But i think its from juice that condenses in the mouthpiece, its not juice directly from the tank. Seems like their mouthpiece design leads to quite a bit of condensation. All i do is take off the mouthpiece every time i refill and dab it inside the top connector to clear the condensed juice. 

When you lay the device down, its always better to have it tilted upward or even standing upright. Same thing, condensed juice can escape from where the plastic mouthpiece attaches to the top metal connector. 

I also have a Protank 2 (both the large and the mini). I am using them on variable voltage batteries, the Vision Spinner and the Innokin iTaste VV. Both batts are good but I prefer the Vision Spinner. See my review of these two batteries on the forum under eCig reviews. What i have found is that the protanks with these batteries give me a slightly more intense vape than the Twisp. As for flavour, i find the Twisp flavours taste better on the twisp device than in my Protanks. But non Twisp flavours generally taste better in the Protanks. So i now only use Twisp flavours in the twisp device. 

I used to vape the twisp like 80 percent of the time even after i got the protanks. Now i vape the twisp less often and mainly use it when i leave the house and am out and about. I still love the Twisp and probably always will have a 'soft spot' for it since it got me off the smoking. 

Hope this helps a bit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Thank you very much for all the help guys . I now feel a fter reading this that the Twisp is really not a bad E-Cig, but there might be some better ones out there. 

May you all have a good weekend and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Hi Michael, Welcome, i am also new to vaping and the forum. I did quite a lot of research and many hours of youtube reviews before choosing my vaping kit. There are a few guys at work with twisps as well and i wasn't really to impressed with them, i really liked the idea of having a variable voltage/watt battery to control the vape, and also the inter compatibility of everything else that comes along with the modding.  Its like a door opened up filled with discovery and tinkering. 

Im excited to see what the vaping future holds, not only for better health but all the new stuff that vaping brings with it.  Have fun and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Thank you very much for all the help guys . I now feel after reading this that the Twisp is really not a bad E-Cig



Not not a bad one, but what irks me about it is 
1. They don't make it, it is made in the UK and retails for about 20 pounds, so they do at least a 500% markup
2. They have a 3 month warranty, that is NOT extended when the device is replaced i.e. you have 3 month warranty from the purchase of the original unit, a new replacement unit does not get a new warranty
3. Their juices are also pretty decent, but also at a ridiculous price

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Hi Derick.

Twisp are rebranding a Janty Clearo device. See www.janty.com
To my knowledge the Janty Clearo is manufactured in the Phillipines.
Janty is a Dutch company started by a guy called Ludo Timmermans.
He claims to have invented and designed the first clearo type device as a departure from cig-alikes.
From what I can tell, his design and innovation is really good - and is copied by many.

Take a look at the video on this page. Quite interesting:
http://www.janty.com/en/about/about-janty

As for the pricing, on their EU store, the same "twin" set that Twisp sells here for R999 is retailing there for EUR60. So not sure where you got the GBP20 from? Perhaps that was for a single set.
http://eu.jantyworld.com/index.php?...hop.browse&category_id=263&Itemid=351&lang=en

I am not sure what Twisp gets it for but let's say half the retail price - EUR30 - then at current exchange rates (R14.6 to the EUR), thats about R440. So its about a 130% markup. Or just over double. Who knows, maybe they get it cheaper than that.

I don't want to appear to be a Twisp supporter, but I think one needs to look at what they've done in the past few months. They've launched their own kiosks in 18 shopping centres in SA and their product is available at many Clicks stores. Their Facebook page has 3,137 likes and lots of messages of praise of people loving their product. To say they have sparked an interest in vaping is an understatement.

I think there's a big opportunity for the other vaping retailers such as yourselves and those on this forum. I think Twisp is doing all of you guys a great favour. They are introducing many to vaping and growing the market. I really doubt Twisp will ever sell specialised products to take vaping to the next level. So there are hundreds and maybe thousands of potential customers that probably wouldn't have gotten into vaping - unless they saw it at a shopping centre, tried the flavours and took home a Twisp kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

[/quote]I think there's a big opportunity for the other vaping retailers such as yourselves and those on this forum. I think Twisp is doing all of you guys a great favour. They are introducing many to vaping and growing the market. I really doubt Twisp will ever sell specialised products to take vaping to the next level. So there are hundreds and maybe thousands of potential customers that probably wouldn't have gotten into vaping - unless they saw it at a shopping centre, tried the flavours and took home a Twisp kit.[/quote]

I agree, it it wasn't for did availability and you can see there stores all around I wouldn't have stared vaping. I did some reserge on E-sigs in 2008, but couldn't find anywhere to buy in SA. So when I found the Twisp I jumped on the opportunity. And only then did I start looking around on the net again for other brands and shops and found you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Yep - I know and I don't mind that a company like Twisp is out there - I have many customers that upgraded from twisp, so I'm cool with it.

And yeah, didn't have my numbers straight anymore, I read up on this stuff like a year ago, so could only remember in general terms.

Oh and it used to be Janty, but they have moved on to another product - I forget the name now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Twisp isn't a bad vaping device at all... I just don't see why it's so expensive, as well as their juices. Actually really like the flavors but will never pay R200 for a 20ml.. and I agree that if it wasn't for Twisp, I probably wouldn't be vaping either..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Their juices are R200 for 20ml - so R10 per ml
But if you buy 2 bottles, you pay R320. So it's R160 for 20ml or R8 per ml. 

Still very expensive - for example, compared to Vapour Mountain which is R120 for 30ml - or R4 per ml. 
Half the price


----------



## Nooby

Not just that, they have a standard, higher ratio of PG to VG, it's not recommended to vape it with a dripper or RBA.. you will kill your lungs lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi Nooby, I spoke to their head office about a month ago and asked them what their PG/VG ratio was. They said most of their juices are 50/50.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

I tested something out today on my twisp which i am surprised to say actually worked.

I bought a double set of E-Cigarettes at my local tobacco shop for R500.00 early in December 2013, which i did not like the taste and the feel of the device. Then n bought the twisp.

The thing is that the twisp was leaking and for the life of me i could not understand why, because the one my girlfriend uses doesnt leak at all. I thought it might be because I use mine more often than her, and clean it out every time i refill so something must have gone haywire there.

If you look at the two attached pictures, i just changed the rubber from the top of the clearomizer (i hope i am using the right words here) from the "FongKong E-Cig" and put it on top of my twisp and VOILA! It doesnt leak out of the mouthpiece anymore.

I will let you know how it goes as we progress through the day!

Happy Vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Now that is an idea...


----------



## Andre

Yip, clever...looks like the rubber is shaped to catch the condensation. Keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit

I must say...all praise go to the introducer of Vaping...Twisp..
It is true what @Silver1 said...they brought vaping to the masses in SA. They're ridonculously expensive, but they had a marketing strategy changed vaping in SA. In the last 3 months since I have started Vaping at the office, there has been 6 other people that have switch from stinkies to Twisp devices. 
These people will eventually switch over to something better....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex Smit said:


> I must say...all praise go to the introducer of Vaping...Twisp..



Big time... I would never have gotten this far if I hadn't bought my first Twisp... latest purchase is a Mini Pro Tank II and and iTaste SVD to drive it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rex Smit said:


> I must say...all praise go to the introducer of Vaping...Twisp..
> It is true what @Silver1 said...they brought vaping to the masses in SA. They're ridonculously expensive, but they had a marketing strategy changed vaping in SA. In the last 3 months since I have started Vaping at the office, there has been 6 other people that have switch from stinkies to Twisp devices.
> These people will eventually switch over to something better....



Thanks for your acknowledgement Rex 
Lets see how it all develops going forward...


----------



## RezaD

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Good day,
> 
> I am currently quite new to the vaping environment and i would like to find out more information as to good flavours, better products etc.
> 
> I have a twisp clearo currently and use the vanilla, cherry, cafe latte and the polar mint flavour.
> 
> The flavours are nice but nothing that really just matches the sensation of a cigarette.
> It also sometimes feels like the eliquid runs into the mouthpiece when i pull and this caused me to always keep the Clearo in an upright positition.
> 
> Any advice that can help?



I have both Protank 2 mini and a maxi clearo which I believe is basically identical to the twisp.

The liquid in the mouth thing is unfortunately how it is. Funny enough the Protank2 mini does exactly the same thing although more often. If I keep both vertical there is a little condensation with the maxi but on the protank it's like I am sucking it directly into my mouth. The very reason I bought the protank was to avoid the liquid in mouth experience but it is IMO worse than the maxi. I found that if I up the voltage on the protank to 4.2/4.5v and I close one of the hole in the protank it helps a lot (better flavour too).

The biggest diff between the maxi and protank is the one is a top coil (maxi) and the other (pt2) is a bottom coil. I prefer the warmer vape of the top coil maxi. The pt2 is a much cooler vape which suits certain flavours like Vapemob's mango. In the maxi I have to mix the mango with tobacco flavour because it is too potent (overwhelming).


----------



## BhavZ

RezaD said:


> I have both Protank 2 mini and a maxi clearo which I believe is basically identical to the twisp.
> 
> The liquid in the mouth thing is unfortunately how it is. Funny enough the Protank2 mini does exactly the same thing although more often. If I keep both vertical there is a little condensation with the maxi but on the protank it's like I am sucking it directly into my mouth. The very reason I bought the protank was to avoid the liquid in mouth experience but it is IMO worse than the maxi. I found that if I up the voltage on the protank to 4.2/4.5v and I close one of the hole in the protank it helps a lot (better flavour too).
> 
> The biggest diff between the maxi and protank is the one is a top coil (maxi) and the other (pt2) is a bottom coil. I prefer the warmer vape of the top coil maxi. The pt2 is a much cooler vape which suits certain flavours like Vapemob's mango. In the maxi I have to mix the mango with tobacco flavour because it is too potent (overwhelming).



I have had the juice in the mouth episode happen to me once with a mPT2. Upon investigation I noticed that the coil has to catches in the base. Tighten the coil down till it feels like it is locked then give it another twist and it will tighten further till it catches again. Once doing that I am yet to get juice in the mouth. Also do not remove the grommet that sits over the stem of the coil, it acts as a seal between the tank and the air chimney. 

For even more flavour what I did was cut the lip off the grommet to turn it into a washer (saw it on the forum somewhere - thanks to whoever posted it, very useful trick, I think it was @CraftyZA ), this allowed for free flow of juice to the wicks.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

I considered the twisp when i started vaping , but the evod had better reviews , and was cheaper , never had an issue with them and almost a year later they still in perfect condition , still holds charge and never ever leaked .


----------



## RezaD

BhavZ said:


> I have had the juice in the mouth episode happen to me once with a mPT2. Upon investigation I noticed that the coil has to catches in the base. Tighten the coil down till it feels like it is locked then give it another twist and it will tighten further till it catches again. Once doing that I am yet to get juice in the mouth. Also do not remove the grommet that sits over the stem of the coil, it acts as a seal between the tank and the air chimney.
> 
> For even more flavour what I did was cut the lip off the grommet to turn it into a washer (saw it on the forum somewhere - thanks to whoever posted it, very useful trick, I think it was @CraftyZA ), this allowed for free flow of juice to the wicks.
> 
> Hope that helps.



To a vapaholic...that helps much more than you could know...thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

I have been using Mini Protanks for more than 8 months and have never had them spit juice in my mouth. But then I have never recoiled them - only use commercial coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> I have been using Mini Protanks for more than 8 months and have never had them spit juice in my mouth. But then I have never recoiled them - only use commercial coils.



Only been using them for just over a month but the same thing Matthee said!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Only been using them for just over a month but the same thing Matthee said!



I have used it with rebuilds and commercial coils and the one and only time I had juice spit in my mouth was due to user error

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> I have been using Mini Protanks for more than 8 months and have never had them spit juice in my mouth. But then I have never recoiled them - only use commercial coils.


The flavour wick that so many people like taking out is what keeps the hot popping juice out of the mouth. I always put a 2mm piece of silica over my pt coils. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

As far as the Twist liquids are concerned I had a few bottles of their Mentha left and then the Missus found me some TopQ Pepper Menthol (10ml / 12 mg) at Pick and Pay for R 48 per bottle. I have mixed this 50/50 with the Twist juice and it has made an awesome blend. Nice and cool, enough of a throat hit and generally hits the spot at a much lower cost. 

Once I have made my way through the stock I have will try the Vape Mountain and let you know how it compares. At this rate of consumption I will not have much stock for too long

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

Which pnp stocks topq @Allan


----------



## annemarievdh

shabbar said:


> Which pnp stocks topq @Allan



and in what section did you find it


----------



## shabbar

Would be awesome if chain stores stocks vaping accessories imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

shabbar said:


> Would be awesome if chain stores stocks vaping accessories imo



No it wont  It will kill off us little guys


----------



## shabbar

Then again I didn't think about that sorry . Just thought about avoiding all code red situations

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

Stroodlepuff said:


> No it wont  It will kill off us little guys



Maybe not if you supply them 
That way you turn your stock faster less margins but you make it up with the qty you supply

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Would be awesome if chain stores stocks vaping accessories imo



I would hate that... as soon as big chains get into anything they stuff the market up out of sight!

I have been through it a few times and watched the Mom and Pop business that built the market wither and die... It's gonna happen but I'm not looking forward to it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Maybe not if you supply them
> That way you turn your stock faster less margins but you make it up with the qty you supply



That will never happen... they will bulk buy, cheapen the product and bastardise the market... any chain store involvement in a niche market is the death of that market...


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> That will never happen... they will bulk buy, cheapen the product and bastardise the market... any chain store involvement in a niche market is the death of that market...


Yep they go straight to supplier buy volume get huge rebates undercut everyone else and smile all the way to the bank. It's almost criminal really. The business I'm in we contracted to the manufacturer so that is unlikely to happen. I see it all the time. They buy from the little guy to test the water then bypass them when the market responds well. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allan

Apologies, I checked with SWMBO and it was in fact Smokers De-lite in PnP center in Table View and then at the same store in Parklands next to the Spar.

From my perspective I feel that Vaping would see a definite growth if people had stores where you can see the products on offer. I do a lot of online shopping but tend to avoid it when it relates to things that I dont know well. On this basis I will probably tend to be less adventurous with flavours etc.

I dont want to see any of the guys on this site become obsolete but maybe you should band together for a little vaping store / hangout.


----------



## Dubz

Hi guys.. 

I recently started vaping ( twisp ) and i can't find a flavour that i like alot..
It just doesnt taste nice.. Any suggestions on good flavours?


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I recently started vaping ( twisp ) and i can't find a flavour that i like alot..
> It just doesnt taste nice.. Any suggestions on good flavours?



Hi @Dubz 
You joined the forum in October last year. Is that you?
Hard to digest your comment that you recently started vaping. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Hi @Dubz
> You joined the forum in October last year. Is that you?
> Hard to digest your comment that you recently started vaping. Lol


Hello @Silver you are correct about me joining the forum in October 2014, however i did not create the post in question. That is very weird as nobody has had access to my PC. I have changed my password now just in case someone has hacked my account.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Didn't this happen before on the forum ? 

Some people logged into the forum and were incorrectly logged in as other people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> Hello @Silver you are correct about me joining the forum in October 2014, however i did not create the post in question. That is very weird as nobody has had access to my PC. I have changed my password now just in case someone has hacked my account.



Thanks for letting us know @Dubz - and confirming it was not you. And well done for changing passwords.

Just goes to show that it's quite difficult for a hacker to pose as one of the longer standing members.
We can spot it a mile away.

I will go do some digging and report back if I find anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Dubz - couldn't find anything in my first pass.

Perhaps @Alex or @Gizmo can take a look deeper when they get a chance to see if they saw anything suspicious taking place in the conservatory with a candlestick last night (16/6/15) at about 22h16...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Hi @Dubz - couldn't find anything in my first pass.
> 
> Perhaps @Alex or @Gizmo can take a look deeper when they get a chance to see if they saw anything suspicious taking place in the conservatory with a candlestick last night (16/6/15) at about 22h16...


Thanks @Silver .


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Hi @Dubz - couldn't find anything in my first pass.
> 
> Perhaps @Alex or @Gizmo can take a look deeper when they get a chance to see if they saw anything suspicious taking place in the conservatory with a candlestick last night (16/6/15) at about 22h16...



It was Mr Green

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jacques Viljoen

Hi Everyone

Want to know if someone experienced this before: I've got 2 Twisp Edge's. I refill them with the same Tobacco Flavour but they taste different?


----------



## shaunnadan

Jacques Viljoen said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Want to know if someone experienced this before: I've got 2 Twisp Edge's. I refill them with the same Tobacco Flavour but they taste different?



Different Battery levels can result in different wattage which can change Flavour 

Previous juice in the coil can be lingering and have an effect


----------



## WARMACHINE

Also Twisp's coil are not very consistent. Often had this problem with their products


----------

